# Scroll on ceiling



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

This is the ceiling in my house. I'm painting scrolls in each corner with 2 thin lines running from one scroll to the other. I'm trying to make my mind up to pull the design out a few more inches, or leave it where it's at. Suggestions?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Fill it and paint it.


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

HouseOfColor said:


> Fill it and paint it.


Thanks for the reply. That's what I think I'll do.


----------

